# "Housing" situation for CAP?



## Mandy55 (6 Jan 2012)

I apologize if I don't have the terminology correct. My fiance is currently in BMOQ, which will finish in February. Then he will go to Gagetown, NB for further training as an Engineer Officer. His training in Gagetown is what I'm wondering about.

What will his "housing" be like in Gagetown? Will he be confined to a building, except weekends, like BMOQ? Or will he live off-base and train similar to a "9-5" job where he can go where he likes in the evening/night time? I know the training is split up into "phases", which just confuses me even more!

I appreciate any help. We've researched it a bit, but he said he won't know anything for sure until he talks to a career advisor within the next few weeks. I'm hoping someone can give me a heads up, because his living situation in NB will determine where I live once he graduates Basic.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## jeffb (6 Jan 2012)

CAP is now called BMOQ-L but no matter, we know what you mean. 

The answer to your question is that he will be required to live on base during course and while awaiting training. However, outside of course his hours will be more "9-5". During that time, he will not be subjected to bed checks or anything like that and could conceivably "come home" at night if you are nearby. Unless things have changed dramatically in the last few years, he will probably not be working weekends while on course. During my 3 course of phase training, I think I had 2 weekends that I was CB'd. Of course, there were field exercises that saw me away from home for several weeks at a time but I knew about those long in advance. Also, be aware that the training times can be quite prolonged and he may be in Gagetown for quite some time. I'm not an Engineer so I won't comment on the specific amount of time but I was in Gagetown for almost 2 years as an Artillery Officer in training. 

All of that being said, there is nothing stopping you from moving yourself, at your own expense, to the Fredericton area. Be aware though, that there will be implications for the reimbursement of his move when he gets posted from Gagetown to his first posting at some point in the future. Ie. the CF probably won't pay to move his effects from Gagetown and will only pay to move his effects from his permanent address. 

For myself, my wife and I decided that the financial implications were worth not spending a year (it turned out to be almost 2 years) apart. That is a decision that you will have to make for yourself but make sure you understand all the financial repercussions of that and the fact that even if you are living outside the gate, there will be times (when he is on course for example) that he will be expected to sleep on base. 

Furthermore, don't expect any great insights into his future until he gets to Gagetown. CFLRS' job (where he is now) is to train him and get him out the door. They will have little to no insight on time frames for future courses as the loading of these courses is controlled by the Engineer school and not by CFLRS. Also, if you are common law and he is currently receiving separation allowance, make sure he terminates it and any other allowances due to separation, if you move to Gagetown.


----------



## Mandy55 (7 Jan 2012)

Jeffb, thank you so much for your detailed reply.
We figured we would be paying all of our moving expenses. My only concern is: I don't want to move to NB if he will just be staying on base 24/7. It's a lot of work to move there if I can't even spend time with him. 

Thank you for telling me about him not getting much information until Gagetown. I've been anxiously waiting for more details on where/when/how long he'll be there, but at least now I know when to expect the info. Waiting and not knowing is the worst part!

Thanks again, I really appreciate your help!!


----------



## jeffb (7 Jan 2012)

No worries Mandy. Just make sure you understand all the financial implications of moving up there. You are unfortunately seeing the downside to being an Army spouse. This job is much harder on our families then it is on us sometimes but there are a lot of upsides for our families that I hope balance out the negative. 

Best of luck!


----------



## X Royal (9 Jan 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> The answer to your question is that he will be required to live on base during course and while awaiting training.
> ...
> Also, if you are common law and he is currently receiving separation allowance, make sure he terminates it and any other allowances due to separation, if you move to Gagetown.


Maybe I'm missing something here.
Even if they are common-law but he is required to live on base in single quarters what does where his spouse lives have anything to with his separation allowance? If they allow him to live off base (official residence) than the separation allowance is gone but if he's only visiting on his off time he's still separated.
Maybe a clerk on the forum can clear this up as I could be wrong?


----------



## jeffb (9 Jan 2012)

Ah good point. I hadn't considered that. You are right though, a clerk should answer that.


----------



## Mandy55 (9 Jan 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> The answer to your question is that he will be required to live on base during course and while awaiting training. However, outside of course his hours will be more "9-5". During that time, he will not be subjected to bed checks or anything like that and could conceivably "come home" at night if you are nearby. Unless things have changed dramatically in the last few years, he will probably not be working weekends while on course.



Would someone be able to clarify something for me, please?
What is the difference between "during course", "outside of course", and "awaiting training"? And do the different phases of training affect his housing situation (ie. in phase 1, he's confined to base, in phase 2, he's free to live with me off base, etc)?


----------



## phil_j (15 Jan 2012)

Hi, Mandy. First of all, thank you for your active interest in your fiance's military career. There are a lot of military spouses who don't care and/or can't understand. (This makes it very hard for the service member, his/her family, and ultimately the Army.)

Secondly: I am an Infantry Officer. I have recently worked in the Infantry School. I think I can tell you some things about your fiance's situation. Caveat: I am a single guy, so I have never personally dealt with the family side of things (although I know many people who have). Also, I am not a clerk. So there will be many details of the financial side that I cannot answer.

Okay, then. Third. This is how it worked when I finished my Basic Training in St-Jean, and rolled out to Gagetown: It was about 50/50% of the guys who moved their spouses out to NB. Depending on how long they anticipated their next course to be, and what their perspective hopes for the future were, they had to make that decision.

As you have noticed, there will be different situations your fiance will find himself in: (a) on course, (b) awaiting training, (c) trained. Let me write about those in more detail. 

When your finace is on course (a), specifically, on CAP/BMOQ-L he will be "ordered into shacks." This means that he will be required to stay in the barracks with his peers. I think it's bunk beds now, six or eight to a room. And the instructors will check, and they will find out if he has been living there. This is because his Section will be working late into the night, and they will need his participation. That said, as above, many guys still decided to move their spouses out to NB. I cannot comment on the financial implications of that, other than -- a military house in Gagetown costs about $450-550 in rent. The insulation is very bad, so in the winter the heating bills are very high... Anyway, your fiance MIGHT be working until very early in the morning until very late at night. He might also be working weekends. So, despite that fact that you are geographically close, you might not see him often.

The next point, (b) if your fiance is awaiting training... I do not know how the Engineers run their PAT (Personnel Awaiting Training) Platoon. In the Infantry School, they report to their supervisor only twice per day (last I checked), and in the interim they just do whatever. They do not have to live in the barracks. Sometimes, however, we try to "task them out": to send them on jobs that will increase their skills/knowledge. As an example, when I was awaiting training between my courses, I went to Ontario for 6 months to teach young soldiers. This was purely voluntary, however. I could have remained in Gagetown, playing computer games and drinking beer if I wanted.

Finally, (c) once your fiance is fully-trained (as I understand it, Engineer Officer training takes a long time, i.e. measured in years) the unit to which he is posted (this could be many places in the country) will help with his move out there. Again, I don't know financially, how this might work for you. If the Engineers are like the Infantry (for Officers), you will be moving back-and-forth to various locations every 2-3 years. Such is our life.

In closing, again, thanks for your interest. As previous posters have said, it's a hard life but seldom boring. Good luck!


----------



## Mandy55 (16 Jan 2012)

Phil_J, thank you so much for your detailed reply. I really appreciate it. I think we've gathered all the information we can for now, and we just have to wait a few more weeks to find out when his course starts. Then we'll decide living arrangements from there.

Thanks again (and to others on this thread as well)!


----------

